# I made under $200



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

I made less than $200 for 2016. Do I "need" to file taxes for that? Uber says they will not provide a 1099-MISC if you made less than $600.

Looking for "correct" answers and also "real world" answers. 

Thank you


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

real world... Trump has a wall that he needs some help building. Or, you could just Google it and not get jammed up when people reply.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That is correct.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

calibloodzz said:


> I made less than $200 for 2016. Do I "need" to file taxes for that? Uber says they will not provide a 1099-MISC if you made less than $600.
> 
> Looking for "correct" answers and also "real world" answers.
> 
> Thank you


IRS rules require that you report income even if it is not on a 1099 issued by the payer, provided you are required to file a return in the first place. If you net less than $400 from self employment you may not have to file. Was Uber your only self employment income, or did you do Lyft as well? Do you have regular, W-2 wage/salary income in an amount that requires filing? 
I'm not a tax pro, but UberTaxPro is. Maybe he can help you.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

calibloodzz said:


> I made less than $200 for 2016. Do I "need" to file taxes for that? Uber says they will not provide a 1099-MISC if you made less than $600.
> 
> Looking for "correct" answers and also "real world" answers.
> 
> Thank you


I'll give you the correct answer. Thats easy! All income is taxable and reportable. Even the dime you find on the sidewalk! 
Real World - The IRS only cares about you if they think you owe them money. Often if you don't owe you don't have to file.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'll give you the correct answer. Thats easy! All income is taxable and reportable. Even the dime you find on the sidewalk!.


That is sooooo wrong, but your the Pro so I'll let you have it. Just remember who built the Titanic and the contract for the Space Shuttle went to the lowest bidder.



UberTaxPro said:


> Real World - The IRS only cares about you if they think you owe them money. Often if you don't owe you don't have to file.


True. and in this case he doesn't appear to have a filing requirement.


----------



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'll give you the correct answer. Thats easy! All income is taxable and reportable. Even the dime you find on the sidewalk!
> Real World - The IRS only cares about you if they think you owe them money. Often if you don't owe you don't have to file.


Thanks everybody!

I have a day job that gives me a W2.
My only self-employment is Uber and I made less than $200


----------



## TheUbah (Jan 19, 2017)

I was going to post a link but because I'm new it didn't let me. So for future reference you can google "do I have to file" and click on the IRS link that says Do I need to file a tax return? It walks you through some questions and at the end tells you whether you need to file or not. 

Obviously not tax advice but if your ONLY source of income was self-employment (in this case Uber) and you didn't make more than $400 in NET earnings (after expenses) then you don't have to file. Now, if you have another job you MIGHT have to report any income you made from self-employment even if you didn't get a 1099-K form from Uber.


----------



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

TheUbah said:


> I was going to post a link but because I'm new it didn't let me. So for future reference you can google "do I have to file" and click on the IRS link that says Do I need to file a tax return? It walks you through some questions and at the end tells you whether you need to file or not.
> 
> Obviously not tax advice but if your ONLY source of income was self-employment (in this case Uber) and you didn't make more than $400 in NET earnings (after expenses) then you don't have to file. Now, if you have another job you MIGHT have to report any income you made from self-employment even if you didn't get a 1099-K form from Uber.


Thanks. My reason for asking is because I'd have to spend extra money to buy the contractor thing from Turbo Tax or whatever for the measly $200 I made.

This might be the link you're talking about. 
https://www.efile.com/tax/do-i-need-to-file-a-tax-return/
According to it, I DO have to file a return, but it does not say whether or not to include the Uber money


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

The basic Turbo Tax Deluxe covers it just fine. While I was slightly skeptical at first, and it doesn't do a very good job walking you through it (if at all), the needed forms are in there and you might just need to google couple of things to know where and how to enter them. Or ask here on the Forums (or search). The way I found the right place was by just searching for "Schedule C" in TT software.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

calibloodzz said:


> Thanks. My reason for asking is because I'd have to spend extra money to buy the contractor thing from Turbo Tax or whatever for the measly $200 I made.
> 
> This might be the link you're talking about.
> https://www.efile.com/tax/do-i-need-to-file-a-tax-return/
> According to it, I DO have to file a return, but it does not say whether or not to include the Uber money


Keep in mind what UBT told you earlier- you are supposed to report all income. You don't need to buy the more expensive TT program, as long as you buy the CD Deluxe version, on sale for $39.95 at Costco thru the end of this month. It will walk you through Schedule C, and includes one state return. It doesn't sound like your Uber income will have much effect on your taxes, but you should include it. If you show a loss, it will help you reduce the tax on your W2 income. Deduct your mileage, including dead miles ( hopefully you kept a log.)
Here's another hint: my CPA takes half what I pay him off as a Schedule C business expense in the return for the following year.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I just want to add that Amazon sells Turbo Tax Deluxe for around $40 too. I just don't even have Costco around me, but there are other options.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Geno71 said:


> I just want to add that Amazon sells Turbo Tax Deluxe for around $40 too. I just don't even have Costco around me, but there are other options.


Just be sure that you order the CD, not the software download, which doesn't include Schedule C.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KTFU2SU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TheUbah (Jan 19, 2017)

calibloodzz said:


> Thanks. My reason for asking is because I'd have to spend extra money to buy the contractor thing from Turbo Tax or whatever for the measly $200 I made.
> 
> This might be the link you're talking about.
> https://www.efile.com/tax/do-i-need-to-file-a-tax-return/
> According to it, I DO have to file a return, but it does not say whether or not to include the Uber money


I used to have the same question cause I also only made like $200 and didn't think it was logical to pay $100 for the TT software. However, I don't have to file at all because I didn't have any stream of income expect Uber. So no W-2 for me.

But since you do have to file because you received a w-2 then I would suggest trying the TurboTax basic which is totally free and see if it prompts you with the question regarding other streams of income. That's where you would report the $200 (which you will most likely not pay any taxes on, specially because you can to deduct your mile expenses). If it doesn't prompt you with the questions you could try this website: https://www.irs.gov/uac/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free that I guess helps you do your taxes for free if your income was less than $64000.

PS: the link I was talking about in my previous post was https://www.irs.gov/uac/do-i-need-to-file-a-tax-return which is from the IRS and helps you find out if you have to file.

(finally able to put links, that's why I replied till now)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TheUbah said:


> I used to have the same question cause I also only made like $200 and didn't think it was logical to pay $100 for the TT software. However, I don't have to file at all because I didn't have any stream of income expect Uber. So no W-2 for me.
> 
> But since you do have to file because you received a w-2 then I would suggest trying the TurboTax basic which is totally free and see if it prompts you with the question regarding other streams of income. That's where you would report the $200 (which you will most likely not pay any taxes on, specially because you can to deduct your mile expenses). If it doesn't prompt you with the questions you could try this website: https://www.irs.gov/uac/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free that I guess helps you do your taxes for free if your income was less than $64000.
> 
> ...


You need Schedule C (profit/loss) in order to deduct the mileage, and T/T Basic doesn't have that form. 
As previously noted, T/T Deluxe in CD format costs $40 if you shop carefully. Costco, Amazon, Walmart, etc.


----------

